# Stolen in Transit: Vostok Amphibian White Radio Room Limited edition



## Xantiagib (Feb 13, 2006)

Stolen in Transit: Vostok Amphibian White Radio Room Limited edition

This was a forum only special limited edition version, its got pinched in the post.... I received an empty box after waiting many months and having paid for the watch in advance :-(

It is a non-date version with an engraving of 94/105 on the back.
These are very limited edition and would be hard to sell on these forums or on the net without someone noticing.










It should be returned to the supplier as he is sending me a replacement.


----------

